
Ask HN: Platform for sharing Apple developer account? - evanslify
I was wondering about whether a platform like this exists.<p>It’s like a Uber for Apple Developer account: instead of $99 a year, you can pay $10 a month instead but can stop at any time.<p>A couple of valid use case exists:<p>- Trying out, as a trial<p>- Temporary use TestFlight or Fabric.io (both are beta publishing platform and requires an enrolled account to publish apps onto other phone)<p>- Download betas<p>- Access to some documentations?
======
KiDD
Is expressly forbidden by the TOS IIRC

